# Quest TV



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

After retuning the TV, we seem to have Quest Tv, anyone else lost it too?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> After retuning the TV, we seem to have Quest Tv, anyone else lost it too?


We never had it up here, our signal comes from a mast which doesn't 'relay' the full channel list.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Tried retuning a few times now, still not got it, and yet I know of others that have it in my area! Frustrating of what!?!?!?


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

bidderman1969 said:


> Tried retuning a few times now, still not got it, and yet I know of others that have it in my area! Frustrating of what!?!?!?


Try tuning to a different area.
My tv asks me where I want to tune to.
I can get London,Anglia and Meridian here in Essex. :thumb:


----------



## Banksy40 (Sep 5, 2012)

bidderman1969 said:


> After retuning the TV, we seem to have Quest Tv, anyone else lost it too?


Try to retune on a fine day. We found in the past the TV wouldnt pick up the station on a poor day but once we had it we could watch no matter what.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I've tried everything


----------

